# Pink Poncho Pattern - Knit



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi, Just wanted to put the link up for my Aran Knitted Poncho Pattern ( price £2.50)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maybeth-poncho


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Its so pretty!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Carabella, that is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very Attractive!xx


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

That is lovely.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Truly beautiful pattern. I hope to make it for my 2 GD's... as soon as I get their other items finished. LOL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely! You have made this one in several sizes I do believe and they are all beautiful!


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Really pretty


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How lovely!

(Don't forget to put knit or crocheted in the title of your listing. I fixed this one again for you.)


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

I really enjoy seeing what you have made, You give me a lot of new ideas. Thanks!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is a beautiful pattern. I just purchased and downloaded it. Thank you.

Sheila


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous poncho pattern


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

It's lovely Carabella :thumbup: Is the back the same as the front?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So pretty... just wanted to add that this one is sized for children. I love it!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi, Thanks Sorry.


StellasKnits said:


> How lovely!
> 
> (Don't forget to put knit or crocheted in the title of your listing. I fixed this one again for you.)


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi, Yes both back and front are the same.


tintin63 said:


> It's lovely Carabella :thumbup: Is the back the same as the front?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So lovely!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is so pretty


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

could the pattern be used for an adult poncho please


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Carabella, never thought of a KAL ?
I think it would be well received with this pattern.
Your opinion KPers.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Love it. I must get the pattern.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Beautiful! :thumbup: the colour is gorgeous. Well done.


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

This is beautiful. I have been thinking about doing a class for knitters who want to step up and this would be perfect!!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

I purchased the pattern, downloaded it and put it in my iPad in iBooks.
I was disappointed the picture , needle size or yam did not come with the downloaded pattern. I did take a snap shot of the above but it will not be with the pattern.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful poncho design.. love it xo


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry, dont know what KAL is.


mamiepooh said:


> Carabella, never thought of a KAL ?
> I think it would be well received with this pattern.
> Your opinion KPers.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> Sorry, dont know what KAL is.


Knit a long. Anybody can learn.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Im not sure how it works, but yes I would be up for it if anyone else is.


maryannn said:


> Knit a long. Anybody can learn.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Love it and just purchased. 

Can I make a suggestion? If you listed yarn requirements and a small picture of pattern to top of page it would give the knitter a reference. I went back and copied the cover picture with the info there that doesn't print off with purchased pattern. 

Since it is going in my to-do list I will likely forget what it looks like by then and yarn requirements. I forget pattern names very easily.

Just a suggestion for people with memory issues like myself! 

thanks so much for sharing.

Lynn


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely and I can imagine several posts of the completed poncho in the future .


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> Sorry, dont know what KAL is.


KAL is knit along. A thread where we (several knitters or a few ones) knit the same design at the same time or so and we can relay on one another for help if needed. We share the yarn we choose and the size of needles etc etc. 
"stevieland" has opened a few around here, just do a research and you will see how it works.
Happy knitting !


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

grammylynn said:


> Love it and just purchased.
> 
> Can I make a suggestion? If you listed yarn requirements and a small picture of pattern to top of page it would give the knitter a reference. I went back and copied the cover picture with the info there that doesn't print off with purchased pattern.
> 
> ...


I just did like Lynn: copy and paste the pictures for future reference as I suffer of brain fart from time to time ... hahaha


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

You are Amazing - beautiful


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

WOW... Beautiful poncho .. love all the work you put into this lovely piece.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Do you have this poncho pattern in an adult size? Love it!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely! Great color, too!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely and so sweet


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

Magnificent! Putting this in my Wish List .... fabulous design elements!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

That is gorgeous


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

grammylynn said:


> Love it and just purchased.
> 
> Can I make a suggestion? If you listed yarn requirements and a small picture of pattern to top of page it would give the knitter a reference. I went back and copied the cover picture with the info there that doesn't print off with purchased pattern.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize we could do that! I know I will do that from now on...


----------

